# 30 gallon aquascaping



## Omarico (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi I have a 1 year freshwater aquarium which i decide to change to a heavily planted aquarium.the aquarium 1 meter in length, 40 cm high and 30 cm deep.
Could any one suggest some types of plants and where to put them.
Thanks for help!


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

It all depends on what you are looking for. 

Couple of questions that you will get asked. What is your lighting. CO2 yes/no. Do you plan to dose with fertilizer?

I had very great success with my first tank (20g long basic 17w T-8 lighting and dosing with API leaf zone). I got my plants from a couple of members on here. Beats overpaying for them at a LFS and you get more variety.

Some of the good beginner plants that are easy to grow and dont require a lot of extras are wisteria, anacharis, ludwiga, java ferns and mosses(java's are slow growing unless you have good lighting but still look nice).

Good luck


----------



## Omarico (Apr 15, 2013)

I have 40 watts and I am not planing to use co2.but if it takes for a nice planted aquarium another light and co2 I can install co2 and change the lights


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Omarico said:


> I have 40 watts and I am not planing to use co2.but if it takes for a nice planted aquarium another light and co2 I can install co2 and change the lights


For most of those I mentioned you don't need neither. One thing to look into as far as lights is the light bulb itself. You want a bulb that will be better to grow plants, daylight(5500-7500K). If you get a bulb in that range you should have no problem growing most of the plants I mentioned.


----------



## Omarico (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for your help


----------



## Hillbilly Homer (Apr 18, 2013)

Sum plants i like are Pennywort, aponogeton and Egeria densa.


----------

